# New condoms!



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I just picked up some new condoms its a flavor pack which is crazy they smell and all like fruits and stuff...great for when your done and you want to eat some tweet







you get a mouth full of strawberry rather than rough ryder latex.

anybody else tried them yet id assume so...if not what is everyones personal favorites?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i dont use cheap condoms, bad experience with it

until trojen makes a flavored one then i will shy away from the 75 cent ones in the bathroom lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

welcome to the world of sex.......... flavoured condoms arent new

im guessing since i seen your other thread you got these in hopes for prom night............... dont let her down since you are apparently new to the whole sex game


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Just an FYI, this is a pg-13 forum not rated R.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

just another FYI condoms are not all that realiable.

If it starts to feel really really good. GET OUT!! it broke


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.

if you want safe sex...is NO sex....but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....*but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. *you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


a how to on: How to get pregnant

By 2piranha~2furry

LOl

unless she is on BC then dont even think about it. 15 min (which is how long it will take you ) (kidding lol) is not worth years of child problems


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

xiiutao said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


Bad advice to give a youngin. Ppl are going to have sex. thats just the way it is today. So if they are goign to do it anyways and they are young as our friends here. they need to be protected. Not only from having babies but from STDs.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> welcome to the world of sex.......... flavoured condoms arent new
> 
> im guessing since i seen your other thread you got these in hopes for prom night............... dont let her down since you are apparently new to the whole sex game


im not new to the world of sex just the world of condoms...to quote half baked "you kno how much condoms were back in the day? M neither we never used em"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....*but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. *you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


a how to on: How to get pregnant

By 2piranha~2furry

LOl

unless she is on *BC *then dont even think about it. 15 min (which is how long it will take you ) (kidding lol) is not worth years of child problems
[/quote]

Yup!...now that's what i'm talking about skin to skin.......:laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

15 mins? lol^ if hes truly that young try 45 seconds!! lol- condoms suck btw!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> *15 mins*? lol^ if hes truly that young try *45 second*s!! lol- condoms suck btw!































i'm spechless


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

hey hey hey! you guys are posting like im a 30 second guy im not gunna lie first time around the block like 2 years ago i was no sexual stud but now when i hop in the sack i bring my bag of tricks with me!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

and your now finding out about flavored condoms? you stud you...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I knew they were around just never used em and like i said i didn use condoms in gerneral until recently


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think i used one once.... out of a couple thousand or so times


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

unless u know the girl and know where she has been use a condom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats impossible to know^


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

its possible if your sleepin with a girl u kno and talk to not just some random at a party


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

girls lie


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


Bad advice to give a youngin. Ppl are going to have sex. thats just the way it is today. So if they are goign to do it anyways and they are young as our friends here. they need to be protected. Not only from having babies but from STDs.
[/quote]

i not an adive Sunshine....it just that way i like it..i hear what you mean. and i totally agreed with it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


for some reason i was very confused by that post lol but i did not kno trees were involved in condoms weird


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


for some reason i was very confused by that post lol but i did not kno trees were involved in condoms weird
[/quote]

well latex is from trees but im not sure if thats the product they use for comdoms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latex


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


Great post lol

No condoms, Gf on birth controll....

i miss needing condoms


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


Great post lol

No condoms, Gf on birth controll....

i miss needing condoms








[/quote]

That is weird you mention that many of my friends say the same thing, i dont understand why though i wish i didn have to worry about carrying them around any reason in particular why you miss them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

I made the biggest mistake not too long ago. I had sex with a girl I knew, and didt use a condom. I "assumed" she was on BC because she say anythin...then once we got going I realized it was her first time....f*ck...I had no condoms on me, and we didnt stop. Luckily I had the presence of mind in the moment to pull out a few seconds early.

I kick myself for being such a damn fool, but I guess thats how you learn lessons.

NEVER assume, always take responsibility when you know the other person is less experienced.

<---shamed.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


Great post lol

No condoms, Gf on birth controll....

i miss needing condoms








[/quote]

That is weird you mention that many of my friends say the same thing, i dont understand why though i wish i didn have to worry about carrying them around any reason in particular why you miss them?
[/quote]

Being single man, being single....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I love those, the Lifestyle ones? Banana & Orange & Strawberry are the best


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

single is harsh i usta love single but times change stuff changes i would die without my gf


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I made the biggest mistake not too long ago. I had sex with a girl I knew, and didt use a condom. I "assumed" she was on BC because she say anythin...then once we got going I realized it was her first time....f*ck...I had no condoms on me, and we didnt stop. Luckily I had the presence of mind in the moment to pull out a few seconds early.
> 
> I kick myself for being such a damn fool, but I guess thats how you learn lessons.
> 
> ...


The Patchouli stank didn't bother her?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

pullling out dont always work...

use a condom...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Most effective methods of BC (besides abstinence): Mr. T and Chewbacca.

There, I said it.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

they were there when I started having sex too, and it was 7 years ago.

...Do you usually take condoms in your mouth?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> they were there when I started having sex too, and it was 7 years ago.
> 
> ...Do you usually take condoms in your mouth?


Uhmm i hope that was directed towards me...i wear the condoms lol but when im done having sex and want to eat a lil PU**y i enjoy having some bannana in my mouth


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Why the hell do you want to the taste condoms in your mouth?

"Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> they were there when I started having sex too, and it was 7 years ago.
> 
> ...Do you usually take condoms in your mouth?


Uhmm i hope that was directed towards me...i wear the condoms lol but when im done having sex and want to eat a lil PU**y i enjoy having some bannana in my mouth








[/quote]

That just sounds horribly wrong..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It really does.

IBTL!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> they were there when I started having sex too, and it was 7 years ago.
> 
> ...Do you usually take condoms in your mouth?


Uhmm i hope that was directed towards me...i wear the condoms lol but when im done having sex and want to eat a lil PU**y i enjoy having some bannana in my mouth








[/quote]

That just sounds horribly wrong..









[/quote]








ye i just realized bannas was not the best fruit to use


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

oldnavycb said:


> they were there when I started having sex too, and it was 7 years ago.
> 
> ...Do you usually take condoms in your mouth?


Uhmm i hope that was directed towards me...i wear the condoms lol but when im done having sex and want to eat a lil PU**y i enjoy having some bannana in my mouth








[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> they were there when I started having sex too, and it was 7 years ago.
> 
> ...Do you usually take condoms in your mouth?


Uhmm i hope that was directed towards me...i wear the condoms lol but when im done having sex and want to eat a lil PU**y i enjoy having some bannana in my mouth








[/quote]

man your doing it in the wrong order. go down first then bang then sleep, youll learn once you get older and wiser..









your giving these woment he wrong idea there going to expect the service long after you get sick of doing it.. 
/top


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....*but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. *you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


a how to on: How to get pregnant

By 2piranha~2furry

LOl

unless she is on BC then dont even think about it. 15 min (which is how long it will take you ) (kidding lol) is not worth years of child problems
[/quote]


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Very interesting topic guys!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....*but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. *you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


a how to on: How to get pregnant

By 2piranha~2furry

LOl

unless she is on BC then dont even think about it. 15 min (which is how long it will take you ) (kidding lol) is not worth years of child problems
[/quote]
















[/quote]

I'll







with ya.....it just felt so much better than condom for sure


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

i guess since im young i want as much as possible im sure once im older im gunna wanna roll on do the deed and roll off and pass out


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

i guess since im young i want as much as possible im sure once im older im gunna wanna roll on do the deed and roll off and pass out
[/quote]

Im still young too, 19

but the girl is whining wheres mine at I didnt get an "O"
so its easier to give her the Oregano first then once you get done shaken and baken the chicken is done right then, no more basting and rubbing has to take place


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

or you can foreplay then bang then watch a movie than bang than foreplay than bang than get a couple beers that bang than sleep


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

the fail proof method.

when railing a chick, use a condom. make sure she takes her pill, right infront of you, never trust em. if the condom breaks pull the hell out. if u even suspect she isnt taking the pill, make ur g;f take plan B. induses nausia, headache, all the sh*t women hate. that will teach her a lesson!

lol


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

i guess since im young i want as much as possible im sure once im older im gunna wanna roll on do the deed and roll off and pass out
[/quote]

Im still young too, 19

but the girl is whining wheres mine at I didnt get an "O"
so its easier to give her the Oregano first then once you get done shaken and baken the chicken is done right then, no more basting and rubbing has to take place
[/quote]

that was by far the wholey grail of sexual advice i have ever gotten








If i knew how to do a quote in my signature that would b it hahaha


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what can I say? I have good advice sometimes


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

or you can foreplay then bang then watch a movie than bang than foreplay than bang than get a couple beers that bang than sleep
[/quote]

Damn WB, why you gotta say things like that & get me all hit & bothered at work?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

or you can foreplay then bang then watch a movie than bang than foreplay than bang than get a couple beers that bang than sleep
[/quote]

Damn WB, why you gotta say things like that & get me all hit & bothered at work?
[/quote]

hit and bothered? By who?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

i guess since im young i want as much as possible im sure once im older im gunna wanna roll on do the deed and roll off and pass out
[/quote]

Im still young too, 19

but the girl is whining wheres mine at I didnt get an "O"
so its easier to give her the Oregano first then once you get done shaken and baken the chicken is done right then, no more basting and rubbing has to take place
[/quote]

LOL LOL LOL love the chciken analogy


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thank you thank you. Im sure that is one ill never be able to forget about lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Best thread in a long time









banana, chicken?? haha..

but yeah down first then bang.









seing im going in bare, i feel its gross to go down right there where my soldier has been.
no kissing after BJ's either...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> I dunno i enjoy starting strong and finishing strong i just like to eat tweet before after during whenever


yeah right, you start with foreplay then bang bang bang then sleep.
you will learn after you do it with someone for years at a time
[/quote]

i guess since im young i want as much as possible im sure once im older im gunna wanna roll on do the deed and roll off and pass out
[/quote]

Im still young too, 19

but the girl is whining wheres mine at I didnt get an "O"
so its easier to give her the Oregano first then once you get done shaken and baken the chicken is done right then, no more basting and rubbing has to take place
[/quote]

lmao.... too funny


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i feel that. Ill kiss my gf after her foreplay favor though

YES i just blew my 1k load all over this condom thread. I felt it was apporaite


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW- go to lunch... come back and sex ed has broken out in p-fury---- all i can say is DUDE, you dont go down on your chick after your done railin on her-??? i was wondering what the hell you were talkin about when you made the comment on how you like the taste of the condoms as well?--- the ONLY time that is remotely necessary is if you plan on goin into round 2--- but like the others said... your young, you should figure it out


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

if we could get a lsit of tips to help the man out thatd be greaaaat

Kidding, it would get the thread locked prob


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmm... there's quite a few people in this thread... obviously we all seem to <3 sex here.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yes indeed jiam lol. Some just get it more than others


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what are some of your opinions on what "alot" is when it comes to number of partners?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

well after this thread i have matured i will no longer eat the beave once i have emptied my tank


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but you can..... if your wasted AND plan on poundin it again


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I dunno if u guys understood that the reason i did was because the condom was flavored so after i banged her i would go down on her and her beave tasted like fruit

but non the less i will keep the foreplay and sex seperate


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh hell yeah, I don't slurp on sloppy seconds, my own or others!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


Great post lol

No condoms, Gf on birth controll....

i miss needing condoms








[/quote]

Unless the birth control is the depo shot (and even that isn't 100% anymore), there is ALWAYS a chance of pregnancy that way. its SMALLER, but still there. I was concieved when my mom was on BC.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> I dunno if u guys understood that the reason i did was because the condom was flavored so after i banged her i would go down on her and her beave tasted like fruit
> 
> but non the less i will keep the foreplay and sex seperate


but we DO understand... there is NOTHIN sexy about going down and tasting YOUR condom in your girl---


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Unless the birth control is the depo shot (and even that isn't 100% anymore), there is ALWAYS a chance of pregnancy that way. its SMALLER, but still there. I was concieved when my mom was on BC.


theres that new one merida or medina or something like that that is about 99.8% the dr said it has minimal side effects like the old school ones do. As well is not effected by antibiodics.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

For guys i dont think it matters but girls anymore than 5 is a no no...seems a lil off to say that but thats just how i see it


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

well its a double standered. if a guy has banged 30 girls he has good mojo and is a pimp

if a girl has banged 30 guys then she is an Am porn star


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

wow... well i am a slut and everygirl i have been with(even the ones i loved... i mean liked) were sluts! where did i go wrong?...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

hahaha sluts are always fun but i doubt u will think so in a few years


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> wow... well i am a slut and everygirl i have been with(even the ones i loved... i mean liked) were sluts! where did i go wrong?...


do you have herpes?

if so im gonna say thats where u went wrong lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> well its a double standered. if a guy has banged 30 girls he has good mojo and is a pimp
> 
> if a girl has banged 30 guys then she is an Am porn star


oh hells no. if i knew a guy had banged 30 girls i'd be like 'do not pass go, do not collect $200 dollars, go directly to man-whore jail'. maybe among other guys its that way, but as a woman that is freaking DISGUSTING.

i have a few friends whose numbers are in the 10-15 range and i do not consider them whores or porn stars or whatever. what they do in the bedroom is their business.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> wow... well i am a slut and everygirl i have been with(even the ones i loved... i mean liked) were sluts! where did i go wrong?...


do you have herpes?

if so im gonna say thats where u went wrong lol
[/quote]

ahaha ye of crabs there pretty bad 2


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> wow... well i am a slut and everygirl i have been with(even the ones i loved... i mean liked) were sluts! where did i go wrong?...


do you have herpes?

if so im gonna say thats where u went wrong lol
[/quote]

no im a clean guy.... actually have taken a step back- been a couple months for me, thinkin about hangin it up and lookin for a "good" girl?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think the numebr of partners has alot to do with age, if your almost 30 and havent been married or in a couple long relation ships then 20 partners wouldnt really be a bad number but if your 21 and have had 20 parterners thats kind of whorish.. 1-3 a year (average) isnt that bad a long as your safe and get tested..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> its rather ironic that condoms are made from latex which is extracted from trees, so you extract the tree load to put on your wood to catch your load.. nature goes full circle..


Great post lol

No condoms, Gf on birth controll....

i miss needing condoms








[/quote]

Unless the birth control is the depo shot (and even that isn't 100% anymore), there is ALWAYS a chance of pregnancy that way. its SMALLER, but still there. I was concieved when my mom was on BC.
[/quote]

yeah whatever...

-for me how many sex partner, ia no ask, no tell situation..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ye that is very true time is a huge factor in the number.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

flavoured condoms are as old as f*ck.

this thread is weird.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt
[/quote]

there is a difference the only reason to keep the numbers limited is the noise that comes out the other hole, your better off finding one you can enjoy being with and dont loose her caus then you have to sort through the crazies to find another remotely sane one..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> hit and bothered? By who?


WB...have you ever seen her pics?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what if you have to sit down and think about names while writing them down to come up with a number?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt
[/quote]

there is a difference the only reason to keep the numbers limited is the noise that comes out the other hole, your better off finding one you can enjoy being with and dont loose her caus then you have to sort through the crazies to find another remotely sane one..
[/quote]

ye im very glad i do not have to sift thru all the crazies anymore im very happy in and out of the bedroom and dont plan on makin any changes my frends all think im too tied down but i see it as a future rather than permicuious sp< here and there


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt
[/quote]

...eehhh just a quick response... 
sex is not just sex.
and practice does not make perfect (all the time)....

my LAST boyfriend of 3 years, was just horrible at it. Everything was great about him except sex. We would try all kinds of things and I'd fake that sh*t like 90% of the time. It just wasn't what I wanted. 
Why I stayed with him for so long? Not sure... but I damn sure got tired of it.

Oh and another thing I'd mention to you fellerz out there... bigger is not better, its the motion in the ocean.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

go for it
make sure she can cook tho if u cant


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

That is true i think i will b fine tho i kno im doing it right lol and im pleased with her (very pleased) so things will b smooth for a long long time


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah but what if you have size and "motion in the ocean?"


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt
[/quote]

...eehhh just a quick response... 
sex is not just sex.
and practice does not make perfect (all the time)....

my LAST boyfriend of 3 years, was just horrible at it. Everything was great about him except sex. We would try all kinds of things and I'd fake that sh*t like 90% of the time. It just wasn't what I wanted. 
Why I stayed with him for so long? Not sure... but I damn sure got tired of it.

Oh and another thing I'd mention to you fellerz out there... bigger is not better, its the motion in the ocean.








[/quote]

men would be Really surprised if they knew how many girls do fake it sometimes
there's at least one boy we faked it with for each of my girlsfriends, and so is for me.

But I have to say Bigger IS better... not longer, but larger


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> That is true i think i will b fine tho i kno im doing it right lol and im pleased with her (very pleased) so things will b smooth for a long long time


PS they like it when you bite and pull and growl. Pull as hard as you can with your teeth and lick with your tongue

She will never ask you to do it again


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt
[/quote]

there is a difference the only reason to keep the numbers limited is the noise that comes out the other hole, your better off finding one you can enjoy being with and dont loose her caus then you have to sort through the crazies to find another remotely sane one..
[/quote]

ye im very glad i do not have to sift thru all the crazies anymore im very happy in and out of the bedroom and dont plan on makin any changes my frends all think im too tied down but i see it as a future rather than permicuious sp< here and there
[/quote]

dude you are a wipped bitch (j/K but not really) you just graduated high school your going to encounter amny many more ladies in college and work not to mention you still will go through many changes until your in your mid 20 and finally start to actually settle down and mature..

i know i know you think your mature and think you know what you want in life but things change alot in this time of your life..

and thats just your POV, your happy with ehr blah blah blah but what if shegets sick of you or wants more weiner, i wouldnt bank on this relationship for too long..

my girl firend watchs that stupid mtv high school docudrama crap and it annys the hell out of me cause its all these spoiled hot kids that think there life is soo interesting but its all just a bunch of pointless drama that will mean nothing in a few years. its hard for kids to look at the bigger picture but in the long run there is much more to life then gettign laid and stupid adolecent relationships


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I personnally have gotten 4 counting my current and last gf. So it will stay at 4 forever


Ye im on 4 as well counting my current and i dont plan on loosing her so im fine with 4...i dunno why u need numerous partners sex is sex if u can have sex with one person why do u need more than 1...plus practice makes perfect righttt
[/quote]

...eehhh just a quick response... 
sex is not just sex.
and practice does not make perfect (all the time)....

my LAST boyfriend of 3 years, was just horrible at it. Everything was great about him except sex. We would try all kinds of things and I'd fake that sh*t like 90% of the time. It just wasn't what I wanted. 
Why I stayed with him for so long? Not sure... but I damn sure got tired of it.

Oh and another thing I'd mention to you fellerz out there... bigger is not better, its the motion in the ocean.








[/quote]

I aggree to a point. a few of the girls Ive been with were lazy bitches. and the sex was for the most part uninteresting. They simply didn't put the effort into making it a fun exp. But I think that it can be figured out how exciting your partner will be in bed thru other means then flat out screwing. True somethings don't become apparent untill after a few trial runs. but still even to that point one shouldn't have to go thru 50 people to find one person thats worth the bang. Thats just poor judgement upfront about the people their getting into bed with. I'm sure alcohol has alot to do with it tho.














... speaking of bannas.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yep, yep, and yep^...... (in reference to nismos post)


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

YEMV


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sexy time


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha awesome thread


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i can see his ding through those shorts

lol gross


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I see your point nismo and i agree totally that im young and i will change and my taste will change and so many other factors will come into play but i have experienced alot of things in my short lived lifetime and what im in now for about a year seems to b one of the only things thats has ever held my interest for more than a month so i feel it is here to stay but thats just me i kno ill b here for a while so ill let u kno how the relationship grows and if things change like a lil experiment


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah dude, but if youve been through alot already... your gonna go through alot more--- sh*t dont stop!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

that is true, but Old if you found someone you really like then stay with her. Dont listen to advice from clowns on the internet about love relationships. Do what makes you happy


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> that is true, but Old if you found someone you really like then stay with her. Dont listen to advice from clowns on the internet about love relationships. Do what makes you happy


Of course i value everyone on the sites opinion but it is in no way going to effect my relationship with my gf shes my gf as well as my bestfrend


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

good cause you have no idea how many people have been like u dont know anything u and ur gf are going to break up yada yada yada

maybe someone got hurt in the same situation but like piranhas, every single one is different


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah man, I thought I was with the chic I was going to marry when I got out of highschool...the nice virgin girl (sh*t, I was too) then it got bad and we broke up and I lost my virginity and banged 2 other girls in less than a month!!! HELL YEAH! (3 in a month is still my record) Wrap it up because they're almost always dirty if you met her at a party cause you know you aren't that hot or special - there's tons o guys. And 2) it makes you last longer cause you can't feel as much. My tip is to rub one out before so you've got a little wear on the guy and you can lost longer too.

As for the foreplay, it makes it so that you don't have to last long in the sack. The second you get down there and start licking, you're on the clock buddy. Stay down there for 20 or so minutes and then go to town on her with the whole shebang (no put intended) just make sure you get yours first, so that she doesn't need more carressing before you bang it out.

As for flavored condoms....blahhh. Get the ones that say Insipirals. The end of it is made with 'baggy' latex so you get more of that frictional sensation, and that way your dong doesn't look like a smooth dildo.

Man the one way to get a post going is to talk about sex! HAHAHA


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> that is true, but Old if you found someone you really like then stay with her. Dont listen to advice from clowns on the internet about love relationships. Do what makes you happy


Of course i value everyone on the sites opinion but it is in no way going to effect my relationship with my gf shes my gf as well as my bestfrend
[/quote]
*QFMFT!*


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

yup very true


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Yeah man, I thought I was with the chic I was going to marry when I got out of highschool...the nice virgin girl (sh*t, I was too) then it got bad and we broke up and I lost my virginity and banged 2 other girls in less than a month!!! HELL YEAH! (3 in a month is still my record) Wrap it up because they're almost always dirty if you met her at a party cause you know you aren't that hot or special - there's tons o guys. And 2) it makes you last longer cause you can't feel as much. My tip is to rub one out before so you've got a little wear on the guy and you can lost longer too.
> 
> As for the foreplay, it makes it so that you don't have to last long in the sack. The second you get down there and start licking, you're on the clock buddy. Stay down there for 20 or so minutes and then go to town on her with the whole shebang (no put intended) just make sure you get yours first, so that she doesn't need more carressing before you bang it out.
> 
> ...


Oh wow


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Yeah man, I thought I was with the chic I was going to marry when I got out of highschool...the nice virgin girl (sh*t, I was too) then it got bad and we broke up and I lost my virginity and banged 2 other girls in less than a month!!! HELL YEAH! (3 in a month is still my record) Wrap it up because they're almost always dirty if you met her at a party cause you know you aren't that hot or special - there's tons o guys. And 2) it makes you last longer cause you can't feel as much. My tip is to rub one out before so you've got a little wear on the guy and you can lost longer too.
> 
> As for the foreplay, it makes it so that you don't have to last long in the sack. The second you get down there and start licking, you're on the clock buddy. *Stay down there for 20 or so minutes and then go to town on her with the whole shebang* (no put intended) just make sure you get yours first, so that she doesn't need more carressing before you bang it out.
> 
> ...


20 minutes? if yuo knwo what your doing 5 minutes is more then enough


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

well nismo you have an advantage, ur sister is number one prosi so you get to practice whenever u want


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ye i dont think 20 mins is needed but i think he was right when ur down there the clock starts so the longer the better


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if it's all good, then stay down there because I think that alot of girls get just as much, if not more pleasure when you're down there....now I tie my GF's ankles to the bedposts till she screams. I know what's where.....I nerded out on this site for 2 months before I even bought my tank....I studied the hoo-ha so the first time I got to play with one, I could rule it.....then I ruled at sex for 30 seconds hahahaha. first time though......second time was with a girl that (NO JOKE!) looked like a surfer version of elizabeth hurley with about 10 pounds extra on my buddies couch until the sun came out......yayo helped me stay up that long but she wouldn't let me stop.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> Well if it's all good, then stay down there because I think that alot of girls get just as much, if not more pleasure when you're down there....now I tie my GF's ankles to the bedposts till she screams. I know what's where.....I nerded out on this site for 2 months before I even bought my tank....I studied the hoo-ha so the first time I got to play with one, I could rule it.....then I ruled at sex for 30 seconds hahahaha. first time though......second time was with a girl that (NO JOKE!) looked like a surfer version of elizabeth hurley with about 10 pounds extra on my buddies couch until the sun came out......yayo helped me stay up that long but she wouldn't let me stop.


haha yayo has helped men everywhere stay up on an all night sex binge


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i fall asleep after 20 mins down south


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah.....sh*t's good until it's 5AM and you can't go to sleep....the ONLY downside of that sh*t........but back to le sexa, have you ever in your entire life heard a girl that complained about too much oral? my GF now is a freak and it takes us usually 45 minutes to finish up witht he foreplay, then bang for about 30 minutes, go to the bathroom, and then go again


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

there is no such thing as too much sex!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude, i bet your f*cking her as your typing?^ no?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i wish shes at cheerleading practice


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i was reffering to pottsburg or whatever... but you can answer



oldnavycb said:


> i wish shes at cheerleading practice


make sure ya nail her in her outfit when she gets home... what are ya thinkin tonight? strawberry or banana?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

well after that banana comment i made before i think ill stick to strawberry!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wish shes at cheerleading practice


make sure ya nail her in her outfit when she gets home... what are ya thinkin tonight? strawberry or banana?
[/quote]


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!







Talk about a boner buster.. This is the girl who I lost my virginity to and she lost hers to me.. what the hell was I thinking.. this girl had the perfect body, tall, blonde hair, skinny, blue eyes.. the WHOLE package.. but o wait, she sucked at sex... She ALWAYS wanted it from me though.. but I was like "ehhh... not tonight".. Took me six months to be like "Holy sh*t? I'm a guy, and I don't want sex... hmm" ... even blowjobs weren't good.. Either I could last a HELLA long time (hours) .. or well, she sucked ass at it..

I got outta that sh*t.. But I do know one thing though, bitches, they come they go....Saturday through Sunday, Monday, Monday through Sunday yo' (Eminem that last part)


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

HAHAHA yes pics will work perfectly. We can send u our emails since u will get rebanned if u post them here lol


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Ill see what i can do for all my loyal fans out there (while still stayin in the forums perameters that is)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

kove32 said:


> Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE- im sure she was awful...she was a VIRGIN!!!! and so were you, im sure shes talkin the same sh*t about how bad you were- ive been with one V... and Ill never go back!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

haha as far as pics go ill post what i can here but anything that i cant post here is for my eyes only anyways sorry guys!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE- im sure she was awful...she was a VIRGIN!!!! and so were you, im sure shes talkin the same sh*t about how bad you were- ive been with one V... and Ill never go back!
[/quote]

i've been with 1 V. And I'm still with her. My wife waited till she was 25. and let me tell you she is making up for it. Very giving.

Kove man if your girl was wiling and hot you should have stuck it out with her and helped her learn how to be better at it. then you'd be set.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah my gf was a virgin and wow she has improved 10 times over and she rides equstrain (horses for those who dont know) and she brings those skills to the bedroom

including the crop, bridle, spurs and whip

OOOOH YEAH

i joke i joke


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

kove32 said:


> Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my g/f complains thati dontgive it to her enough but i actully would rather go to sleep sometimes, its not that we dont have good action its just that fact that i dont want ot go thourgh the effort of getting her worked up then after wards i dont feel like showering.. that and it might have something to da with beign together for almost two years..

when i was younger i though i would never be like that, i was always down for round 1 - 10 morning noon and night, now sometimes i would rather go fishing..


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE- im sure she was awful...she was a VIRGIN!!!! and so were you, im sure shes talkin the same sh*t about how bad you were- ive been with one V... and Ill never go back!
[/quote]

O and my girl rode horses too! haha,, kinda funny.. I dunno, thinks were rocky, she was my first "real love"... I mean, it happens.. you learn from experiences, right? I'm sure I'll meet 100s of new girls at college..

Haha well either way.. she has been having sex with random guys now.. She kinda went all pshcyo when I broke up with her? Like.. she had a shrink and stuff casue she wanted to commit suicide. She told her best friend that she has a disease now and stuff.. o well, bitches.. they come, they go!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my g/f complains thati dontgive it to her enough but i actully would rather go to sleep sometimes, its not that we dont have good action its just that fact that i dont want ot go thourgh the effort of getting her worked up then after wards i dont feel like showering.. that and it might have something to da with beign together for almost two years..

when i was younger i though i would never be like that, i was always down for round 1 - 10 morning noon and night, now sometimes i would rather *read p fury..*
[/quote]

fixed it for you


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> Duuude.. you know what sucks?? My exgirlfriend at sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my g/f complains thati dontgive it to her enough but i actully would rather go to sleep sometimes, its not that we dont have good action its just that fact that i dont want ot go thourgh the effort of getting her worked up then after wards i dont feel like showering.. that and it might have something to da with beign together for almost two years..

when i was younger i though i would never be like that, i was always down for round 1 - 10 morning noon and night, now sometimes i would rather *read p fury..*
[/quote]

fixed it for you








[/quote]

LOL alittle team spirit..

i would rather fish then read p-fury SHHHH dont tell anyone, almost snowboard season though


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> Ill see what i can do for all my loyal fans out there (while still stayin in the forums perameters that is)


screw the parameters, send me the pics via email of that "tweet" in her outfit with some pom poms in there


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

crap, im detailing the boat and this thread is moving wayyyyy to fast hahaha.....


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

u wanna see some tweet go find your own! the tweet in that outfit is all mine!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

p*ssy fury hahahaha


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> p*ssy fury hahahaha


who would of thought a trip to CVS would cause all this! ahaha mayb ill go pick up a playboy tonight and start a new topic!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

oh, muslims dont care about the 42 or whatever virgins when they die.....after 6 or 7, they'd be begging for a pro!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

repost


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> oh, muslims dont care about the 42 or whatever virgins when they die.....after 6 or 7, they'd be begging for a pro!


that was a misqoute, they will get 42 virginians


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hahaha virginians nice I love it

they do say virginia is for lovers


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

joey said:


> oh, muslims dont care about the 42 or whatever virgins when they die.....after 6 or 7, they'd be begging for a pro!


that was a misqoute, they will get 42 virginians








[/quote]

i highly doubt that but im going to the movies then prob having sex dont miss me 2 much guys pzz for now!

O BTW IM GOINGG STRAWBERRY


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> oh, muslims dont care about the 42 or whatever virgins when they die.....after 6 or 7, they'd be begging for a pro!


that was a misqoute, they will get 42 virginians








[/quote]

i highly doubt that but im going to the movies then prob having sex dont miss me 2 much guys pzz for now!

O BTW IM GOINGG STRAWBERRY
[/quote]
lol







while you enjoy youre little girl, me and my woman (who has expierence) will enjoy a nice night at home with a bottle of wine and hours of sex.......






















by the way, i dont use condoms, so you dont even know how good your tweet really is bud


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

protect your head witha helmet







haha lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Though 42 is the answer to the greatest question in life per Douglas Adams, I thought it was 72 virgins in Paradise.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, nobody sucks worse at sex than this one chick I knew...she was scared of the c*ck, no joke. Like, how are you supposed to enjoy it when the mere thought of it makes her nervous?

Well, maybe one girl sucked more, and that was my last chick...she was dirty, and that's just gross. Waaaaaay too much gunk & fuzz going on down there...UGH, making me cringe just thinking about it. And she thought she was so hot, wtf was I doing with her anyway.

Jesus, jumping in the shower now!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

this sucks night ended early due to the dam SAT's!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow. Awesome thread. Sounds like someone busted nut in something warm for the 1st time. Congrats man!

ps- stay away from the falvored condoms only whores and hookers use that sh*t


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Wow. Awesome thread. Sounds like someone busted nut in something warm for the 1st time. Congrats man!
> 
> ps- stay away from the falvored condoms only whores and hookers use that sh*t


after this thread im done with flavored condoms

this thing started from a simple condom choice and turned into sex ed 101


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought flavored condoms were for dudes w/ serious bad sh*t going on down there and couldn't even get head w/out protection.

Early night doesn't mean no road-head!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

haha that is very very true


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well its a double standered. if a guy has banged 30 girls he has good mojo and is a pimp
> 
> if a girl has banged 30 guys then she is an Am porn star


oh hells no. if i knew a guy had banged 30 girls i'd be like 'do not pass go, do not collect $200 dollars, go directly to man-whore jail'. maybe among other guys its that way, but as a woman that is freaking DISGUSTING.

i have a few friends whose numbers are in the 10-15 range and i do not consider them whores or porn stars or whatever. what they do in the bedroom is their business.
[/quote]

NOW Im confused...

And oh yeah..

Condoms are for sailors, baby!


----------



## ames8534 (Sep 24, 2006)

best thing is to start without condom...if you can last a while...then when your getting there hurry up and put one on...then you last a lot longer cuz you go from skin to skin to latex...if feels like your goin double and she love how long youll go fo

getting pretty high and getting head is very nice to...try it if you havent


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude- get your post count up before you give sexual advice... that plan is horriblE! you either strap or you dont, its not like 10 mins in.... "hold on a minute babe, i gotta get this rubber on quick"----- if you guys want to rock like a star ya need to learn the "stop and go method"...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oldnavycb said:


> this sucks night ended early due to the dam SAT's!


sounds like a cheap excuse , cause she came over to my house after


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

joey said:


> this sucks night ended early due to the dam SAT's!


sounds like a cheap excuse , cause she came over to my house after








[/quote]

you seem like you got alot to say but i ant beleiving a word of it until i see some pics...cuz ur girl is supposed to be top notch...in the words of the gay guy on big daddy PROVE ITT :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

joey d needs to stop with the "my gf is hotter than yours"- its pathetic dude! my vote goes to oldnavy


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ha thanks kings ill beleive him on this "hotter gf" when i see her


----------



## ames8534 (Sep 24, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude- get your post count up before you give sexual advice... that plan is horriblE! you either strap or you dont, its not like 10 mins in.... "hold on a minute babe, i gotta get this rubber on quick"----- if you guys want to rock like a star ya need to learn the "stop and go method"...


well 10 minutes before you put it on its kinda short as seeing you "rock like a star"...and if it takes you any more then a couple seconds to get a condom on...your a little uncordanated...and what does post count have to do with anything...just cuz im new doesnt meen i cant share some info...it was just some advice to take it or leave it...you can leave it if you want not my problem...im just throwin in some ideas like everyone else


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude- get your post count up before you give sexual advice... that plan is horriblE! you either strap or you dont, its not like 10 mins in.... "hold on a minute babe, i gotta get this rubber on quick"----- if you guys want to rock like a star ya need to learn the "stop and go method"...


LMAO remember KOk we are not supposed to riddicule new members


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ames8534 said:


> dude- get your post count up before you give sexual advice... that plan is horriblE! you either strap or you dont, its not like 10 mins in.... "hold on a minute babe, i gotta get this rubber on quick"----- if you guys want to rock like a star ya need to learn the "stop and go method"...


well 10 minutes before you put it on its kinda short as seeing you "rock like a star"...and if it takes you any more then a couple seconds to get a condom on...your a little uncordanated...and what does post count have to do with anything...just cuz im new doesnt meen i cant share some info...it was just some advice to take it or leave it...you can leave it if you want not my problem...im just throwin in some ideas like everyone else
[/quote]

Watch out dude, he'll ask you if you want to "Step in the ring with TheGame, assman"

This guy is just out of controoooolll!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i was kidding on the post count... relax--- i dont use rubbers but im just thinkin the girls gonna be turned off if you stop in the middle and have to put one on--- i have porno talent--- i can go in 5 mins or in over an hour--- i have total control!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ames8534 said:


> dude- get your post count up before you give sexual advice... that plan is horriblE! you either strap or you dont, its not like 10 mins in.... "hold on a minute babe, i gotta get this rubber on quick"----- if you guys want to rock like a star ya need to learn the "stop and go method"...


well 10 minutes before you put it on its kinda short as seeing you "rock like a star"...and if it takes you any more then a couple seconds to get a condom on...your a little uncordanated...and what does post count have to do with anything...just cuz im new doesnt meen i cant share some info...it was just some advice to take it or leave it...you can leave it if you want not my problem...im just throwin in some ideas like everyone else
[/quote]

try you can throw in advice regardless of your post count. But its BAD advice. Pre ejaculant fluid contains seamon. Not as strong as actual cum but pre cum can technically still get a girl pregnant. Either use a condom all the way and be smart. Or dont and risk getting an std,pregnant. To me the first one is more important then her seeing me "rock like a star" or whatever you said. Remember this kid is 18, the last thing he needs is a kid. When you have a daughter you wouldnt be giving her that advice would you? So dont give it to him to try to show your a tough guy thats to cool for protection of your health and safety


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

guys come on now post count means nothing...well maybe something members with higher counts get more respect IMO but to the guy who mentioned the half hour raw then pop on a C that is bad advice maybe it works for you but like stated above between turning off the girl and the pre jack its a bad idea...and yak ur def right i dont want a lil kid running around just yet

imagine how messed up my kid would b with all this talk of pron and sex haa


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah heaven forbid


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

good advice bluyak


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> dude- get your post count up before you give sexual advice... that plan is horriblE! you either strap or you dont, its not like 10 mins in.... "hold on a minute babe, i gotta get this rubber on quick"----- if you guys want to rock like a star ya need to learn the "stop and go method"...


well 10 minutes before you put it on its kinda short as seeing you "rock like a star"...and if it takes you any more then a couple seconds to get a condom on...your a little uncordanated...and what does post count have to do with anything...just cuz im new doesnt meen i cant share some info...it was just some advice to take it or leave it...you can leave it if you want not my problem...im just throwin in some ideas like everyone else
[/quote]

try you can throw in advice regardless of your post count. But its BAD advice. Pre ejaculant fluid contains seamon. Not as strong as actual cum but pre cum can technically still get a girl pregnant. Either use a condom all the way and be smart. Or dont and risk getting an std,pregnant. To me the first one is more important then her seeing me "rock like a star" or whatever you said. Remember this kid is 18, the last thing he needs is a kid. When you have a daughter you wouldnt be giving her that advice would you? So dont give it to him to try to show your a tough guy thats to cool for protection of your health and safety
[/quote]
















nicely said...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Just a quick update i kicked the flavored and i got some new studded ones shes happy now!









Just a quick update i kicked the flavored and i got some new studded ones shes happy now!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this is one of the funniest threads Ive read on this site.

HOF?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> --- i dont use rubbers


Didn't you post somewhere else you were dating a stripper????


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> this is one of the funniest threads Ive read on this site.
> 
> HOF?


HOF??


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hall of Fame, Baby.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

o ahaha koo koo


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol yeah it mise well go to HOF. It cant be worse then the garbage already in there that RIP spews LOL

kidding


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> --- i dont use rubbers


Didn't you post somewhere else you were dating a stripper????








[/quote]

yeah i dated a stripper - what about it dude? she is hot as hell- not all strippers are slutty ya know... shouldnt steryotype...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Clean it up gang.....

Condoms are not just a birth control measure....they help prevent std's........my last child was concieved while my wife was on bireth control.....so condoms are not a useless tool.....anyway.....I don't give a rats butaukiss if you date a supermodel, stipper, debutant etc......

Life is life, man will find woman....people will have hormones flow just like any animal....sex can be animalistic, or damn near spiratual in context....bottom line is this forum is read by children browsing the internet...and much of the context thus far is ot needed....please keep it clean.....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Whats a Condom? and why is oldnavy tasting them?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Clean it up gang.....
> 
> Condoms are not just a birth control measure....they help prevent std's........my last child was concieved while my wife was on bireth control.....so condoms are not a useless tool.....anyway.....I don't give a rats butaukiss if you date a supermodel, stipper, debutant etc......
> 
> Life is life, man will find woman....people will have hormones flow just like any animal....sex can be animalistic, or damn near spiratual in context....bottom line is this forum is read by children browsing the internet...and much of the context thus far is ot needed....please keep it clean.....


sorry ill keep it PG from now on...and i like that life is life :nod:


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> Just a quick update i kicked the flavored and i got some new studded ones shes happy now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, she even looks happy!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

she is very specially since i just sat thru desperate housewives and missed the mets for her...but that show is actually not that bad for a chick show


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> --- i dont use rubbers


Didn't you post somewhere else you were dating a stripper????








[/quote]

yeah i dated a stripper - what about it dude? she is hot as hell- not all strippers are slutty ya know... shouldnt steryotype...
[/quote]








Dude, I've worked strip clubs off and on for over 20 years as a doorman and bouncer and I'll bet I've known a lot more strippers than you. Here's a little news flash for you,*There are no virgins working in them*. I'm not saying she's a slut but the odds are you aren't the only guy she's ever slept and quite possibly you aren't even the only one she's sleeping with now and every guy she's ever slept with is another chance for you to catch something and that's a flat out fact.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> --- i dont use rubbers


Didn't you post somewhere else you were dating a stripper????








[/quote]

yeah i dated a stripper - what about it dude? she is hot as hell- not all strippers are slutty ya know... shouldnt steryotype...
[/quote]








Dude, I've worked strip clubs off and on for over 20 years as a doorman and bouncer and I'll bet I've known a lot more strippers than you. Here's a little news flash for you,*There are no virgins working in them*. I'm not saying she's a slut but the odds are you aren't the only guy she's ever slept and quite possibly you aren't even the only one she's sleeping with now and every guy she's ever slept with is another chance for you to catch something and that's a flat out fact.
[/quote]

Amen to that brother.

Im not saying strippers are any less of a person, but any chick who will rub on any random dudes crotch for 20 bucks doesnt exactly hit me as one who is high with their morals. Of the few strippers i have known, theyve been pretty skanky.

If ya are gonna nail a stripper, use a rubber!!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i know one stripper personally and shes pretty skanky, let me try to explain this,

her sister is dating my friends father and shes banging my friend, so like the dads girls sister (the stripper) is banging her sisters boyfriends son, and shes like 28 and hes 18 , pretty low if you ask me, and no the dad and his girl dont know about this lol


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> condom never in my mind.......i love the feeling when skin to skin felt like.
> 
> if you want safe sex...is NO sex....*but if you going to have sex...just go without the latex. *you don't want anything in the middle between you and your partner..


a how to on: How to get pregnant

By 2piranha~2furry

LOl

unless she is on BC then dont even think about it. 15 min (which is how long it will take you ) (kidding lol) is not worth years of child problems
[/quote]

How are the odds of birth control not working compared to condoms? What about when used together? I have heard from friends that they had used both and still got pregnant.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> --- i dont use rubbers


Didn't you post somewhere else you were dating a stripper????








[/quote]

yeah i dated a stripper - what about it dude? she is hot as hell- not all strippers are slutty ya know... shouldnt steryotype...
[/quote]








Dude, I've worked strip clubs off and on for over 20 years as a doorman and bouncer and I'll bet I've known a lot more strippers than you. Here's a little news flash for you,*There are no virgins working in them*. I'm not saying she's a slut but the odds are you aren't the only guy she's ever slept and quite possibly you aren't even the only one she's sleeping with now and every guy she's ever slept with is another chance for you to catch something and that's a flat out fact.
[/quote]

ok, im not gonna spend my monday at work defending my "stripper" friend... but AGAIN you guys are using steryotypes- ive known her for over 5 years now, is she a virgin? HELL NO! am I? HELL NO! Out of a couple dozen gf's ive had this one was by far the most loyal one ive had... sounds funny but with the dancers ive met over the years theyre either real slutty or actually pretty decent. yes more of them are slutty than decent, but not all- here you want me to steryotype.... guys that work the doors at strip clubs are homos!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> she is very specially since i just sat thru desperate housewives and missed the mets for her...but that show is actually not that bad for a chick show


i suffer through that crap every sunday night..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^i used to and then i dumped the chick cause she found my porn stash and thru a fit... haha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^i used to and then i dumped the chick cause she found my porn stash and thru a fit... haha


lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok i lied, my GF is my hand........


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> ok i lied, my GF is my hand........
























that a good one joey


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> here you want me to steryotype.... guys that work the doors at strip clubs are homos!










That's not a sterotype, that's just you getting all pissed and making something up. Big difference.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dont give yourself credit barbie- im not to pissed....lol- screwin that hot piece was the greatest few years of my sexual life---- it will never be duplicated


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dont give yourself credit barbie- im not to pissed....lol- screwin that hot piece was the greatest few years of my sexual life---- it will never be duplicated


You're what, like 23 or so? I hope for your sake it can someday be duplicated because you should have a long sex life in front of you if you don't catch something debilitating. After 33 years of having sex, I'm constantly surprised at how good it can get, sort of like cracking 11 eggs out of a dozen and then the 12th is a double or triple yolker. Someday you might find a woman with the proverbial "left-hand thread" and be amazed that what you thought was great sex was only the foundation and the new chick is a master architect. 
Believe it or not, I'm not looking to e-fight you, I'm just saying condoms are a good idea if you want to keep having sex for a long time but as in everything, it's your life and your choice.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

I have to use magnums :rasp:


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> I have to use magnums :rasp:


You're not supposed to pull them over your head.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im almost 26 bawbie--- im not lookint o "efight" either... ive grown out of that stage and id like to keep my membership here- with that being said you had no right to label my friend slutty.... pretty foolish if you ask me? and like i said that experience will never be touched... trust me!!! kinda depressing in a sense because she kind of raised the bar.... so to speak


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> I have to use magnums :rasp:


You're not supposed to pull them over your head.:laugh:








[/quote]

why didnt i think of that







?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> I have to use magnums :rasp:


You're not supposed to pull them over your head.:laugh:








[/quote]

LOL! yeah those arent body condoms!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

> I have to use magnums :rasp:
























i have to use roofies..

j/k


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAAA














jesus, some of these responses are priceless...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> im almost 26 bawbie--- im not lookint o "efight" either... ive grown out of that stage and id like to keep my membership here- with that being said you had no right to label my friend slutty.... pretty foolish if you ask me? and like i said that experience will never be touched... trust me!!! kinda depressing in a sense because she kind of raised the bar.... so to speak


Go back and re-read my post. I said" I'm not saying she's a slut", see that? What I did point out was that she's no virgin and nobody gets real good at sex without practice, so ergo, she has had sex before and probably with more than one person and that means she has the potential to be infected with something and by not using a condom so do you. 
As far as her raising the bar so high as to be unpassable in the future, I hope for your sake it isn't so because that *would* suck!
Obviously you do want to provoke me otherwise you wouldn't label me "barbie and bawbie" but thats fine. I don't want to avoid an internet fight to keep my membership here, I'm not so attached to this site that not being allowed here would impact my life I just feel they are useless.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no- i like to play with peoples names... they play with mine--- dont let that bother ya... and quit trying break the news to me that she wasnt a virgin, i mean HELLO>>> MCFLY< NE1 HOME? I was well aware she was experienced,,, she was 27 when i met her, i was 20--- she had just a good of a chance catching something from me as i did her--- do i really need to keep defending myself? no.

lol- didnt read that last part... yes p-fury is my life and thats what i was saying... actually im just sick of getting warnings, i think i have 7 now---


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

she had 7 years on you dude!!! she's had sex like 3,000 times with 1,000 different dudes!!! she's DEFINATELY got HPV (not that bad for dudes), possibly herpes or ghonorea, maybe a little patch of crabs, and the possibility of the HIV. AHHHHHHHHH PULL OUT!!!

i know many strippers...they're all sluts, every last one of them...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

good god rider go find a treadmill


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude, strippers who aren't sluts!!??







... THEY EXIST!??!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

kove32 said:


> Dude, strippers who aren't sluts!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where in the land of make beleive with the ompa lompas?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you guys must hang out at some pretty shitty run down clubs


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I think you guys must hang out at some pretty shitty run down clubs


why is that where we can find slutty strippers? casue the ones at the place ive been wont mess around with you unless youve got jeeves out back waiting with the bently..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> I think you guys must hang out at some pretty shitty run down clubs


why is that where we can find slutty strippers? casue the ones at the place ive been wont mess around with you unless youve got jeeves out back waiting with the bently..
[/quote]

o SNap i was there last week!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ive just noticed that shitty clubs = shitty / dirty dancers... thats all


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ive just noticed that shitty clubs = shitty / dirty dancers... thats all


the worst are teh day shift dancers, in jersey we have go go bars ( the dancers cant be fully nude if they serve booze in jersey) the go go bars have lap dance 'stalls' there like a handicapped bathroom stall but with a seat instead of a bowl, one of my buddies got a handi for like 5 bucks..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


that place in particular is a sad sight, its in the ghetto in p-town (paterson nj) every now and then we would get all banged up and go get a good laugh cause there wasnt much hot about it, most of the chicks have scars either from knife fights, gun shots, abortions c-sections.. some are fat with stretch marks and nasty ness, its just wrong and they talk back they do get all pissed off if they see weare goofing on them and nothing funnier then and angry fat black lady (there old too) gettign all pissed off and yelling at you while shes try to dance for the other customers that are taking it seriously..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


that place in particular is a sad sight, its in the ghetto in p-town (paterson nj) every now and then we would get all banged up and go get a good laugh cause there wasnt much hot about it, most of the chicks have scars either from knife fights, gun shots, abortions c-sections.. some are fat with stretch marks and nasty ness, its just wrong and they talk back they do get all pissed off if they see weare goofing on them and nothing funnier then and angry fat black lady (there old too) gettign all pissed off and yelling at you while shes try to dance for the other customers that are taking it seriously..
[/quote]

that is just rank where is this place in paterson...im from nutey which is real close im gunna send a buddy there hahaha cuz hes been lookin to go to a strip club :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i would never go into a place like that!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


that place in particular is a sad sight, its in the ghetto in p-town (paterson nj) every now and then we would get all banged up and go get a good laugh cause there wasnt much hot about it, most of the chicks have scars either from knife fights, gun shots, abortions c-sections.. some are fat with stretch marks and nasty ness, its just wrong and they talk back they do get all pissed off if they see weare goofing on them and nothing funnier then and angry fat black lady (there old too) gettign all pissed off and yelling at you while shes try to dance for the other customers that are taking it seriously..
[/quote]

that is just rank where is this place in paterson...im from nutey which is real close im gunna send a buddy there hahaha cuz hes been lookin to go to a strip club :laugh:
[/quote]

tropicana's cant remember what street its on, havent ben there in like 4 years though..

have you been to stilletos over by giants stadium? some hot girls there but lace in spring valley is better, hot chicks fully nude and booze plus its open later then clubs in jersey


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


that place in particular is a sad sight, its in the ghetto in p-town (paterson nj) every now and then we would get all banged up and go get a good laugh cause there wasnt much hot about it, most of the chicks have scars either from knife fights, gun shots, abortions c-sections.. some are fat with stretch marks and nasty ness, its just wrong and they talk back they do get all pissed off if they see weare goofing on them and nothing funnier then and angry fat black lady (there old too) gettign all pissed off and yelling at you while shes try to dance for the other customers that are taking it seriously..
[/quote]

that is just rank where is this place in paterson...im from nutey which is real close im gunna send a buddy there hahaha cuz hes been lookin to go to a strip club :laugh:
[/quote]

tropicana's cant remember what street its on, havent ben there in like 4 years though..

have you been to stilletos over by giants stadium? some hot girls there but lace in spring valley is better, hot chicks fully nude and booze plus its open later then clubs in jersey
[/quote]

stilletos is golden alot of hot chicks...herd lace was pretty good didn get to check it out yet


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


that place in particular is a sad sight, its in the ghetto in p-town (paterson nj) every now and then we would get all banged up and go get a good laugh cause there wasnt much hot about it, most of the chicks have scars either from knife fights, gun shots, abortions c-sections.. some are fat with stretch marks and nasty ness, its just wrong and they talk back they do get all pissed off if they see weare goofing on them and nothing funnier then and angry fat black lady (there old too) gettign all pissed off and yelling at you while shes try to dance for the other customers that are taking it seriously..
[/quote]








Me and some friends got in a brawl at a place like that in Lawrence, MA called Chez When. First chick had a deep hole scar near her navel,







second chick was just a total porker. I started yelling out "Put it on, put it on" so all my buddies started doing it too. Some guy in front jumps up and yells " Hey, F*uck you that's my girlfriend" so I tell him that's his tough luck and thats when the fun started. Should have known the place was gonna suck when we got charged a $1.00 cover. Get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

/uppercut..../jumps fence

[email protected] in lawrence...hahaha...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> lol! 5$, thats a steal!!!


that place in particular is a sad sight, its in the ghetto in p-town (paterson nj) every now and then we would get all banged up and go get a good laugh cause there wasnt much hot about it, most of the chicks have scars either from knife fights, gun shots, abortions c-sections.. some are fat with stretch marks and nasty ness, its just wrong and they talk back they do get all pissed off if they see weare goofing on them and nothing funnier then and angry fat black lady (there old too) gettign all pissed off and yelling at you while shes try to dance for the other customers that are taking it seriously..
[/quote]








Me and some friends got in a brawl at a place like that in Lawrence, MA called Chez When. First chick had a deep hole scar near her navel,







second chick was just a total porker. I started yelling out "Put it on, put it on" so all my buddies started doing it too. Some guy in front jumps up and yells " Hey, F*uck you that's my girlfriend" so I tell him that's his tough luck and thats when the fun started. Should have known the place was gonna suck when we got charged a $1.00 cover. Get what you pay for I guess.
[/quote]

ouch 1 dollar are you sure they were broads on stage??


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

:rasp: my hand is hotter than all of your women put together, including the STD infected strippers


----------

